# Aluminum flatbed install



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Here's some pictures of my recent flatbed install project

Its not totally complete I still have to install mud flaps a hitch and switch the lights out to clear LED's

part one taken old stuff off










all stripped down










Springs and Axles painted


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Semi finished


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Looks good! Been thinking about doing that to one of mine, getting cancer pretty bad above the wheel wells and the bed is pretty beat... Do you mind me asking what it set you back?

Also noticed the overload brackets with no overload spring. Why did you remove them? And did you put the airbags back on?


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

$2300 and I haven't put the Air bags back in that's why there's no helper cause you remove it for the air bags


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

02powerstroke;861444 said:


> $2300 and I haven't put the Air bags back in that's why there's no helper cause you remove it for the air bags


Really? I've done airbags on a few superduties and they still have overloads. Maybe you used a different brand? I've always used the firestone riderites with good success.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

i left the overload on when I installed my airlift bags. No issues yet.

The bed looks real good!


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Truck came threw with them installed that way.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Did you prime it first?


----------



## Novadiecast (Jul 16, 2007)

It looks great, but it makes it look short.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

What was wrong with the box?


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

JD Dave;861544 said:


> Did you prime it first?


Yes on the axles and springs, the frame I used rust converter in the light rusty spots and put the OEM style undercoating on it. and the cross members on the box where REALLY bad and theirs a rot hole in the floor.


----------



## cpsnowremoval (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow looks great look even beter when you get those leds on. u gona put a salter on it?


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

good job man ! looks really good now . BTW does that manufacture make flat beds with stake pockets .


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

cpsnowremoval;861628 said:


> Wow looks great look even beter when you get those leds on. u gona put a salter on it?


Naah I just run a plow



mike psd;861663 said:


> good job man ! looks really good now . BTW does that manufacture make flat beds with stake pockets .


This bed has stake pockets on it


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

I haven't priced bed repairs yet, but body repair gets good money. The truck I'm thinking about is a green ext cab short bed, so good luck finding a decent take-off for that... Even once I repaired the rust, I'd still have a beat up box on the inside with a dented tailgate... $2300 looks appealing for a brand new aluminum flatbed with a headache rack...


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

sorry about that , i didn't look close enough lol .can't wait for the clear leds man !!!!


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Great looking flatbed. I think that is a great price. Practicle set up.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

mike psd;861707 said:


> sorry about that , i didn't look close enough lol .can't wait for the clear leds man !!!!


I have them on my 85 they look mean when the trucks off and there extremely bright at night.










And that price includes lights and a complete wiring harness in Loom that plugs into the factory ford plug and all the lights ZERO splicing plus they give you two spares run to the headache rack for back ups or a small light bar


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

now that sweet , rolling up big rig style ! . maybe touch it off with some tir3 or tir6 be golden


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

mike psd;861758 said:


> now that sweet , rolling up big rig style ! . maybe touch it off with some tir3 or tir6 be golden


O yeah its got a US gear splitter in it so its got 8 spds forward 2 reverse


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

Lookin good.Nice job.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

ADMSWELDING;861790 said:


> Lookin good.Nice job.


thanks ussmileyflag


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Now the question is peterbilt or CAT mudflaps


----------



## MattyK (Dec 16, 2008)

My vote is for the CAT flaps


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Looks nice man, mind if i ask what it cost? Why not throw some IH mudflaps on since thats whats under the hood?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

02powerstroke;861444 said:


> $2300 and I haven't put the Air bags back in that's why there's no helper cause you remove it for the air bags


Sounds like a good price to me.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

02powerstroke;862707 said:


> Now the question is peterbilt or CAT mudflaps


Deere. 



wizardsr;861433 said:


> Also noticed the overload brackets with no overload spring.


I didm't think 250's normally came with these


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

cretebaby;863046 said:


> I didm't think 250's normally came with these


Crete, look closely, the brackets are on the frame... I have 2 F250's, one has them, the other doesn't. My F350 has them, but the 2000 F350 I used to have didn't. It's all about the options the truck is ordered with.


----------



## Polarisrider (Sep 4, 2009)

I vote CAT mudflaps


----------



## cpsnowremoval (Oct 28, 2009)

IH mud flaps


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

wizardsr;863055 said:


> Crete, look closely, the brackets are on the frame... I have 2 F250's, one has them, the other doesn't. My F350 has them, but the 2000 F350 I used to have didn't. It's all about the options the truck is ordered with.


It has them they where in the bed when I bought it used at a dealer I assumed it had to due with the air bags and dident think anything of it

who has the IH flaps ?


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

cet;863043 said:


> Sounds like a good price to me.


I thought so it came with a full wiring harness that taps into the factory plug and all the ligths the wiring harness alones prob worth 2 - 300 bucks plus about 75 in lights


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

mike psd;861707 said:


> sorry about that , i didn't look close enough lol .can't wait for the clear leds man !!!!


I put them on today of course after I took this picture but this is what it looks like with the trailer.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

looks good man ! truck isn't even squatting at all . where were you head empty ?


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

I brought our John Deere 3320 to get the front axle seal replaced and stop into a truck store in Brockton.


----------



## berkshire (Feb 16, 2008)

looks good, will have to check it out next time I am on the cape


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Pete mud flaps !

That truck and trailer combo really looks sweet.

I have to say, Im truly jealous.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

i really can t get over how short it makes the truck look. It still looks great though


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

home dpot trucks have a cool flat bed on them also the sides go downto make it a flatbed,still waiting for someone to take one off lol


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

IPLOWSNO;872235 said:


> home dpot trucks have a cool flat bed on them also the sides go downto make it a flatbed,still waiting for someone to take one off lol


Theres a couple people around here who bought the trucks and repainted them.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

SuperdutyShane;872126 said:


> Pete mud flaps !
> 
> That truck and trailer combo really looks sweet.
> 
> I have to say, Im truly jealous.





berkshire;871735 said:


> looks good, will have to check it out next time I am on the cape


thanks guys


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

What mud flaps are you leaning towards?


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

The one's long enuff so DOT pig won't bust your balls.....Did you get a tare weight on the truck with the flatbed vs. the stock box

Tom


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

TommyMac;874162 said:


> The one's long enuff so DOT pig won't bust your balls.....Did you get a tare weight on the truck with the flatbed vs. the stock box
> 
> Tom


No I know the flatbeds 400 Lbs idk what a stock box is. with my old goosneck set up (flatbeds built in) it was at least 400 if not more.


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS (Feb 20, 2009)

In your signature it says the truck has 5" stacks I dont see them? Did you have to remover them to install the flatbed? Anyway nice truck Only if Where a GMC.


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

I saw you have a 9' Fisher on it....did you put timbrens on it.....I saw a picture of you hauling an old ford dually, did you do anything to the rear suspension???

Tom


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

THE-BOSS-PLOWS;874430 said:


> In your signature it says the truck has 5" stacks I dont see them? Did you have to remover them to install the flatbed? Anyway nice truck Only if Where a GMC.


Yeah there off for the now till I have time to install them. And I'm all set with an Izuzu diesel under my hood thanks I'll stick to my IH motor.

I saw you have a 9' Fisher on it....did you put timbrens on it.....I saw a picture of you hauling an old ford dually, did you do anything to the rear suspension???

Tom

I just put timbrens on it it dosent need it. IMO but added it anyway. The 9fter weights like 40 pounds more than a 8ft so....and it has F-350 springs and air bags in the rear.


----------



## joefer (Apr 25, 2010)

*how to attach flattbed to fram photo*

how to attach flattbed to fram photo


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Hows the flat bed holding up so far?? I will be calling some time this week to get a price on one for mine. I have a long bed and want 2 under body tool boxs too. 

Quick question on the superdutys you know the hole in the bumper to get the spare tire down?? Does thew flatbed have that same hole?

Hope i can get it all for under 3gs. Then i can sell my bed, backrack and toolbox maybe get 1500 for all that to help off set the cost.


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

mackman you should just sell me your truck and that be it.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Mackman;1066151 said:


> Hows the flat bed holding up so far?? I will be calling some time this week to get a price on one for mine. I have a long bed and want 2 under body tool boxs too.
> 
> Quick question on the superdutys you know the hole in the bumper to get the spare tire down?? Does thew flatbed have that same hole?
> 
> Hope i can get it all for under 3gs. Then i can sell my bed, backrack and toolbox maybe get 1500 for all that to help off set the cost.


Oh God please don't. I prefer the pickup body, maybe when you buy your beater truck put the flatbed on that.


----------

